# Nach oben laufende Schrift



## KristophS (11. Mai 2004)

Auf gmx.de sind nach oben laufende Schriften in einer Box .
Also es laufen kleine "Textboxen" von oben nach unten.
Zuerst dachte ich das wäre mit Javascript gemacht aber das kann (eigentlich)
nicht sein da ich JavaScript auf meinem Browser deaktiviert habe.
Da ich nicht weiss wo ich das sonst hinposte soll ,frage ich einfach mal hier.
Also wer kann mir sagen wie  das Realisiert wurde?


----------



## christhebaer (11. Mai 2004)

Da solltest du deine Einstellungen nochmal überprüfen ;-)

Definitiv ist das JavaScript:


```
<SCRIPT type="text/javascript" language="JavaScript1.2"><!--
                            document.write(topseller[0]);
                          --></SCRIPT>
```

Gruß
christhebaer


----------



## exxe (12. Mai 2004)

Das ganze funktioniert auch ohne JavaScript mit


```
<marquee direction="up">test</marquee> 

bzw.

<marquee direction="down">test</marquee>
```

Ist allerdings nicht W3C-Konform und funktioniert daher nur im IE!


----------



## KristophS (12. Mai 2004)

Hmm lol sollte wohl mal nachkucken! Aber ich danke euch trotzdem ;;D


----------

